# landyards



## wilkislingshot (Feb 27, 2013)

How can i make an easy braided landyard ,? thanks
tony.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go:

Link


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

You can also find some videos on YouTube that are pretty good.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Look for *Stormdrane's *blog. Full of inspiration and links galore.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Stormdrane's Blog is an awesome sight. After visiting it you'll be looking for things to attach lanyards to.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you tried a thin leather strip as a lanyard! Comfy and ergonomic fit!


----------

